# 1969 Schwinn Varsity question



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 28, 2018)

I recently finished restoring a 1969 Schwinn Varsity. I noticed that the handlebars had a "British Made" stamp on them. I am wondering if this was original, if there was a shortage at the factory that caused them to use other handlebars, if this was an "upgrade" by the bike shop or if it was likely that the original bars were damaged and replaced. I have attached two BEFORE pictures so that you can see the transformation.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 28, 2018)

Those GB (Gerry Burgess) Randonneur handlebars were used by Schwinn on the Continental, Super Sport and Sports Tourer  starting in 1971. They were most likely an upgrade somewhere between 1971 and '73. I say that because in '74 and later the bars were date-stamped near the GB logo. The brake levers with metal adjusters were used on bikes with center-pull brakes in '74 and later so those have also been changed.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> Those GB (Gerry Burgess) Randonneur handlebars were used by Schwinn on the Continental, Super Sport and Sports Tourer  starting in 1971. They were most likely an upgrade somewhere between 1971 and '73. I say that because in '74 and later the bars were date-stamped near the GB logo. The brake levers with metal adjusters were used on bikes with center-pull brakes in '74 and later so those have also been changed.




And they are made in Britain?


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 28, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> Those GB (Gerry Burgess) Randonneur handlebars were used by Schwinn on the Continental, Super Sport and Sports Tourer  starting in 1971. They were most likely an upgrade somewhere between 1971 and '73. I say that because in '74 and later the bars were date-stamped near the GB logo. The brake levers with metal adjusters were used on bikes with center-pull brakes in '74 and later so those have also been changed.




Mine is a 1969. Were they using these bars in 1969?


----------



## rhenning (Jun 28, 2018)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> Mine is a 1969. Were they using these bars in 1969?



At one time Schwinn made a bike called the American.  They stopped building it in the mid 1960s because Schwinn no longer had a bike that was made of all American parts.  I think that might of answered you question and assumption that Schwinns were 100% American made.  Roger


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 28, 2018)

rhenning said:


> At one time Schwinn made a bike called the American.  They stopped building it in the mid 1960s because Schwinn no longer had a bike that was made of all American parts.  I think that might of answered you question and assumption that Schwinns were 100% American made.  Roger




Roger,
I really am surprised to hear that. It’s a real shocker.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 28, 2018)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> And they are made in Britain?
> Were they using these bars in 1969?



They were indeed made in Britain and were not used by Schwinn until 1971. The alloy "S" stem, handlebars and brake levers are upgrades that were not original. The wheels, saddle and pedals also appear to be later replacements.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> They were indeed made in Britain and were not used by Schwinn until 1971. The alloy "S" stem, handlebars and brake levers are upgrades that were not original. The saddle and pedals also appear to be later replacements.




Okay, so the date stamp on the frame is 1969 and it sounds like you guys are pretty positive that they did not use these handlebars until 1971. So, what do you think is the most likely answer to this riddle?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Barry Nofzinger said:


> View attachment 831220
> 
> Okay, so the date stamp on the frame is 1969 and it sounds like you guys are pretty positive that they did not use these handlebars until 1971. So, what do you think is the most likely answer to this riddle?



The parts were added later by the owner to upgrade the bike is the most likely answer. V/r Shawn


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The parts were added later by the owner to upgrade the bike is the most likely answer. V/r Shawn




That's what I am beginning to think, too. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 29, 2018)

Agree with above answer.
I'm one who doesn't care that much about originality. I have upgraded most of my bikes.
I have a few Varsities and most of them have Super Sport wheel sets on them.
I build them the way that I think Schwinn should have built them.
That said, I don't have any bikes that are really antique or particularly valuable. If I did, I would probably keep them original.
As an example, my upgraded '62 Superior.


----------



## Barry Nofzinger (Jun 29, 2018)

Eric Amlie said:


> Agree with above answer.
> I'm one who doesn't care that much about originality. I have upgraded most of my bikes.
> I have a few Varsities and most of them have Super Sport wheel sets on them.
> I build them the way that I think Schwinn should have built them.
> ...




That is exactly what I am beginning to think that someone did. Either that, or they found this frame and had spare parts from a Continental and they slapped it all together.


----------

